# 66' dash trim removal need help



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am trying to get my accesorie trim rings off to install walnut insert, have lock cylinder nut and radio knobs off but the lights/wipers/lighter bezels do not seem to be threaded, is there a tool to take these out? do not want to damage them, lock cylinder already cross threaded a little.


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think, not sure but for the light switch there is a button on it that releases the pull knob and then the bezel can be taken off..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

they are threaded they might just be tight or corroded.


----------

